# King 3 torque specs



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Greetings-

I recently deviated from my trusted Colnago preference to buy a King 3.
I love the bike, still sorting things out. I have registered the warranty on Derosa's site and received a prompt response. I also requested the torque spec on the seat mast fixing bolt and front derailleur clamp. They have not yet responded, does anyong know what these are? 

Also, does anyone have information on Cable barrel adjusters to use with the internal cable routing on the downtubes. Some photos look like a barrel adjuster was inserted, others (myself included) just insert the cable. 

Thanks,
mriddle


----------

